# Opinions? Batson Rainshadow RX7 8wt



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Batson Rainshadow RX7 9' 8wt 4pc. Read some decent reviews but what's the consensus view around here on these blanks? Bought it on eBay.

Thinking of putting it together to use with an Abel #3N I recently picked up.

Appreciate any input.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Batson Rainshadow RX7 9' 8wt 4pc. Read some decent reviews but what's the consensus view around here on these blanks? Bought it on eBay.
> 
> Thinking of putting it together to use with an Abel #4 I recently picked up.
> 
> Appreciate any input.


I fish the Revelation, RX8 and about to build an Eternity2.

I think they are on par with the top names in the business. The RX8 and RX9 are top of the line blanks. Gary Loomis is now working with Batson on design. The Revelation is the new RX7 with new design. The Eternity 2 is the new RX9. The RX8 has been discontinued.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Bay, I just realized I made a mistake in my first post. I'm planning on matching it with an Abel 3N not 4. 

I'm wanting to put together a 7wt for smaller reds, maybe I'll look into that Eternity blank.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Batson Rainshadow RX7 9' 8wt 4pc. Read some decent reviews but what's the consensus view around here on these blanks? Bought it on eBay.
> 
> Thinking of putting it together to use with an Abel #3N I recently picked up.
> 
> Appreciate any input.


I built a saltwater 6wt on an RX7 blank about 5 years ago. I pretty much haven't used any other rod since then.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

LowHydrogen said:


> Thanks Bay, I just realized I made a mistake in my first post. I'm planning on matching it with an Abel 3N not 4.
> 
> I'm wanting to put together a 7wt for smaller reds, maybe I'll look into that Eternity blank.


Nice setup. I was wondering if the 4 was a typo.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, I'm going to try and keep it light and simple as possible, but durable. Maybe some Ti recoil guides. 
Do any of you guys have a picture of that blank?
I'm trying to decide what color to use on the wraps. I'm thinking a metallic hunter green with a small (maybe 2 wrap) silver or gold trim band top and bottom. Or a dark red (burgundy) with silver trim bands...... Any thoughts?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Friend built a fly rod for me out of this blank. It was my favorite rod until someone stepped on it & broke the sucker. Everything from bones to bulls on that rod, fine stick


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

WillW said:


> Friend built a fly rod for me out of this blank. It was my favorite rod until someone stepped on it & broke the sucker. Everything from bones to bulls on that rod, fine stick


Let me know if you want another. I am a rod builder .


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

BayStYat said:


> Let me know if you want another. I am a rod builder .


I've followed your work a bit & it looks like good work. I thought they discontinued that blank?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

WillW said:


> I've followed your work a bit & it looks like good work. I thought they discontinued that blank?


Thanks. The RX7 is now the Revelation. The old RX8 is the Eternity2 (RX9) 

might be able to still find a original RX7


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

BayStYat said:


> Thanks. The RX7 is now the Revelation. The old RX8 is the Eternity2 (RX9)
> 
> might be able to still find a original RX7


Interesting, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

WillW said:


> Interesting, thanks for the heads up.


absolutely.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

WillW said:


> I've followed your work a bit & it looks like good work. I thought they discontinued that blank?


I was seeing some of the RX6 models on eBay earlier. Maybe BayStYat can comment on how they compare. This one would be about $50 with the shipping...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rainshadow-...555264?hash=item43ed179800:g:o9kAAOSwqbZXE~6C

BayStYat do you have any pictures of what those RX7 blanks look like?

I've looked on some of the rodbuilding forums but didn't see much that helped me get an idea of the finish.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> I was seeing some of the RX6 models on eBay earlier. Maybe BayStYat can comment on how they compare. This one would be about $50 with the shipping...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rainshadow-...555264?hash=item43ed179800:g:o9kAAOSwqbZXE~6C
> 
> BayStYat do you have any pictures of what those RX7 blanks look like?
> ...


The Revelation is a slate finish. My instagram is @southlandflyco. I have a few finished Revelations I built for @flyshopco


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry Willw copied wrong link in last post that was for a 4wt doubt you'd want that

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FORECAST-RX...062270?hash=item464ddd57be:g:S7MAAOSwDNdVlYcm

Thanks Bay I'll check it out


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

BayStYat said:


> The Revelation is a slate finish. My instagram is @southlandflyco. I have a few finished Revelations I built for @flyshopco


That's the guy from Blue Ridge Ga. I need to fish with him, my wife and I have been vacationing there for a few years now, and are likely fixing to buy a place up there sometime in the near future. 
Great looking rods man, I really dig the wood inlay. 
What part of MS you from I've worked Chevron Pascagoula several times. Pulled a few juvi reds outta that marsh by the plant I think it's called Bangs lake, when we didn't have much going on too LOL


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> That's the guy from Blue Ridge Ga. I need to fish with him, my wife and I have been vacationing there for a few years now, and are likely fixing to buy a place up there sometime in the near future.
> Great looking rods man, I really dig the wood inlay.
> What part of MS you from I've worked Chevron Pascagoula several times. Pulled a few juvi reds outta that marsh by the plant I think it's called Bangs lake, when we didn't have much going on too LOL


Yes Will Taylor @flyshopco Biggest trout in the south and in the interior of the US. I am from Diamondhead/Bay St Louis area. shhhhhhhh be very quite about that area, its a secret.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

BayStYat said:


> Yes Will Taylor @flyshopco Biggest trout in the south and in the interior of the US. I am from Diamondhead/Bay St Louis area. shhhhhhhh be very quite about that area, its a secret.


Its a secret because there aren't any fish here......truth....


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Its a secret because there aren't any fish here......truth....



hahahahahahah so true ! horrible place to fish.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Blank arrived today...
Will have to get it assembled and give it a whirl before I have a solid opinion, but so far I think this is a great blank for the money. The finish was nice, gloss green translucent. I stuck it together and the action felt pretty nice, all the ferrules felt and looked nice with good lockup. but I'll have no real determination until i get to cast it and try different lines on it. 

It felt pretty light, so I decided I should weigh the blank, it ended up being about 2.35 oz, scale was bouncing between 2.3 and 2.35 but for the sake of measurement I'll call it 2.35, as a comparison that ends up about.....

.4 oz heavier than a TFO BVK 
.475 oz heavier than a Sage Method/Salt
.13 oz lighter than a TFO TiCrX
(per website stated weights)


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

awesome, get building. I have 4 builds currently in line

MHX 5wt 9" (white blank)
2 Batson Eternity 2 5wt 9'
Kabuto 5wt 8' (Glass)

post the build pictures


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Will do. 

We're in the middle of a very large tie-in on my current project, (13hr days) so it likely won't be for a couple weeks. Maybe I'll get the handle and seat mounted, and experiment with some guide spacing. 

I hope you post pics of that Kabuto, those white/natural glass blanks look so damn nice. 

I just picked up what will be the first glass blank it's a 8' 5/6wt, got it on ebay for a song, action feels nice buy the epoxy on the ferrule inserts is a little sloppier that I'd like. It'll do for my first go, I'll probably give it away when I'm done.


----------

